# Waaagh Ghazghkull Supplement



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

From natfka:
"via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
I just wanted to let you know that I was recently sent a (somewhat badly) photographed version of Waagh Ghazgul and have had a chance to look it over. It offers a lot of expansion to the Ork Codex, and (like the three tyrannid dataslates) the various formations takes the pressure off of some of the more crowded slots.

The green tide is there (as reported). There is also a dred mob, a battlewagon mob, the vulchaboyzz (this one is Zagstrukk and 3 units of stormboyz- which can combine to one super unit), a kommando formation (which is also great), and a super death star with Ghazgull, Grotsnik, 2 warbosses, 3 nobz and a big mek!


There are 7 formations:
Council of Waagh: this is the Gahz death star I mentioned- lots of crazy rules including getting two warlord traits...

Ghazguls Bully Boyz: Meganob formation- they get fear, fearless and +1WS

Vulcha Squad: Zag + 3 units of Stormboyz- can combine into one mega unit. Must start in reserve and scatter only d6. Hammer of wrath attacks have shred.

Blitz Brigade: Battlewagon formation- they get scout

Dread Mob: Which has a Big Mek in it, so it could technically be your primary detachment (and thus your army if you didn't want troops...)

Red Skull Kommando's: Snikrot + 4 Kommando units, Snikrot must join one of the units. Always start in reserve, with a single reserve roll for the whole formation. On the turn they arrive, the player choses which table edge they enter, and all must enter from it- no dice roll required. If they don't shoot on the turn they arrive, they re-roll cover saves for the turn. They also have shrouded instead of stealth on the turn they arrive. 

Green Tide: similar to before

Look for Green Tide to be a great base for an army (maybe your whole army). Obviously,the Vulcha Squad could also be your warlord/primary detachment, but you would need some other detachment to start on the table..."

This is great. but bad. it menas that from now on, codex will be just a shitload of crap, to be supplemented with extras. Ork codex is meh, until you take all this pay-for-win shit.
I'm not mad, mind you. i'm just angry to have to shell out 30€ for a codex and then another 20 for a must needed codex add-on. Fuck you GW. maybe make a discont for the codex owners? 
Well...it seems a good supplement btw


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

neferhet said:


> i'm just angry to have to shell out 30€ for a codex and then another 20 for a must needed codex add-on


It's not a must-need as you don't need it to play the Orks. It gives it a bit more flavor, but it's up to the player if they feel they need this. Personally I've always seen the codexes and supplements like this:

*Codex:* The basics of the army and the essentials to playing them. 
*Supplements*: Formations, twists and alternative version. Gives the army a optional flavor, if the player want it.

I agree that it's weird to release a supplement 2 weeks after the release of the codex though. But I can understand the reason these formations was included in a supplement instead of the codex in the end.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like any game app in Iphone. Download the game, sometimes for free. Then there is 'volontary' purchases ingamr if you acctualy want to finish/win it. 

I think I'll do well without th supp though. For casual play I don't need the shiny extras.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I didnt notice anything wrong with the Ork dex. I lament the nerf of the Deffrolla, but beyond that there is a lot of great stuff going on. Just speaking from experience of actually playing it and toying with several lists.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Of course, there is nothing hinerently wrong with the codex. But to be honest, there isn't even anything to be happy about (apart the mek gunz) all the ork juice is coming from this supplement. that's why i'm not happy. The codex is fine, until you don't come up to competitive play. That's what i'm talking I can't see the Orks to rise as a tournament army. Which is also somewhat good, i don't want a power creep again (like tau and eldar made me fear)


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I would just give it time. New combos will be tested and put through the wringer. There are some solid mainstays and new tricks to learn. Im excited because for the first time Im going to branch out from Green Tide and try different builds.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Im excited because for the first time Im going to branch out from Green Tide and try different builds.


mmh, i had the opposite feeling, instead. seems to me that the only way to make it work like a proper steam roller was to go with lots bodies, and deathstar unit with big mek, grotsnik, warboss and some nobz. but we will see :victory:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ehy people, did someone grabbed the thing? anyone care to share its critic pow?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I browsed a friends copy who is mad for Orks and its "mehh"

The new Orkamedes gear (relics) are ok.

2 handed weapon with +2S and Ap5 (I think might have been 6) but every assault phase you kill someone you gain +1S and -1AP to a max of +6S AP1 I think.

Brasspole with Fearless.

Cybork body with 5+FNP, Relentless and Eternal Warrior.

Powerclaw that you can trade all attacks for an instant death one.

4+ version of the Kustom Force field

Some weird shooty weapon that had 6 separate profiles and you roll a D6 at the start of the game to find out what one you get.

----

A new detachment that is 1HQ, 2Troop and 1 Elite min / 1HQ, 6Troop, 4Elite, 3Fast, 3Heavy, 1Fort & 1LOW optional.
Special rules were reroll warlord trait and every non-flyer rolls a dice before the game (+1 if Troops) and on a 6 it will deepstrike as a teleport.

----

Has something like 5-8 formations in there as well. Some are kinda nice. There is a Kommandos one. They roll for their reserves roll as 1 group for all together even though they are 4-5 units (I think) and they get to choose the table edge they enter from and have shrouded rather than stealth on that turn.
Another was a Gorkanaut, Morkanaut and a 3 Dreadnaut and 3 packs of 3 Kanz and I think they had to have a Big Mek leading them. They got some special rules like more hammer of wraith hits or something.

----

They got their own warlord traits and your Warlord gets a rule that means he has to issue challenges whenever he can and if he kills an enemy char in a challenge he gets to reroll all failed to wound rolls for the rest of the game.


----------

